
Ask HN: Hacker News Slack channel? - jfornear
Hey HNers,<p>Some friends and I thought it would be fun to join a Slack channel for Hacker News.<p>Does something like this exist?<p>Thanks,
J
======
mindcrime
Why sign up for some closed source, proprietary, for profit service like
Slack, for a community like this? Especially when there is #startups and #hn
on Freenode.net IRC?

------
tschlossmacher
I'm also interested. Would love to maybe set something up if it isn't
currently available...

------
rekoros
What will happen to the archive?

Also, do you mean team (vs. channel)?

------
chatr
or any sort of irc channel?

